# Marion Co./Chattahoochee Co./Ft. Benning 2014 Hunting Reports



## Pavy (Sep 18, 2014)

I don't see very many reports for these areas so I thought I would combine into 1 thread to try and generate some traffic.  Looking forward to hearing from anyone hunting these areas.  Good luck to you all!


----------



## mrmeanbean74 (Sep 20, 2014)

just got some property just out of Buena vista.first time hunting over that way we'll see i reckon.


----------



## jklaus (Sep 23, 2014)

We have a lease on mud ridge rd off hwy 26. Our pines where thinned about two months ago and we now have lots of great shooting lanes and about five acres of new food plots. Getting some nice pictures and seeing some deer early in the evening.


----------



## Pavy (Sep 25, 2014)

Got about 300 acres a few miles east of Buena Vista...2nd year hunting this tract.  So far I have a lot of does, fawns, and young bucks on camera, but no mature bucks so far.


----------



## jklaus (Sep 25, 2014)

We are headed up Friday evening to hunt and finish planting and fertilize plots. found some small scrapes in hardwoods and put cam on them. Still got a few stands to put in thinned pines. Our place is 316 acres and we have pretty good neighbors that does not kill every deer they see. well all but one neighbor they like to blow them up.


----------



## Pavy (Sep 26, 2014)

*Unfortunately...*

pulled this guy out of our pond last Sunday...no obvious sign of pre-mortem trauma on the exposed side...guess we'll never know. Left him out for the coyotes and buzzards...gonna head down tomorrow and see what's left.  Still had some velvet left on the right side antler.


----------



## jklaus (Sep 26, 2014)

Dang that's strange last weekend I found a dead raccoon on one of our food plots and on the other side of property I found a dead bat. My wife was sitting on another plot and said she smelled something very dead that was close to her stand.


----------



## Pavy (Oct 18, 2014)

Good luck to all y'all tomorrow!  Hard to sleep tonight...


----------



## mrmeanbean74 (Oct 18, 2014)

had some stands and feeders stolen.not a good opening morning in buena vista


----------



## Pavy (Oct 18, 2014)

Pretty slow opener...only heard a few shots this morning and only a couple so far this afternoon...


----------



## rat (Oct 19, 2014)

Great... not what I want to hear, the last two posts that is. I can't tolerate a thief.


----------



## Pavy (Oct 20, 2014)

Ended up with 3 down (between me and my dad) on Saturday...all within the last 45 min of hunting light.  Meat in the freezer so we can relax a little now...won't be able to hunt again until 2nd weekend in Nov. so was really wanting to get something opening weekend...I am blessed.


----------



## mrmeanbean74 (Oct 21, 2014)

congrats on the meat in the freezer.i'll be back over that way all this weekend hopefully nothing else will be gone


----------



## Bone Life (Oct 25, 2014)

*Rut*

Any rut sign yet!!!!


----------



## rat (Oct 25, 2014)

Congrats on the deer Pavy! Bone Life, where I hunt in Marion county, the peak of the rut is around the 16th of November, if that helps ya out.


----------



## Bone Life (Oct 26, 2014)

*Rut*

Thanks!!! Im in Chattahoochee Co near Cusseta. I will be coming next week hopefully they will start moving.


----------



## rat (Oct 28, 2014)

Good luck Bone Life and keep us posted.


----------



## Pavy (Oct 29, 2014)

Good luck to you that are hunting this weekend...family obligations keeping me out of the woods until 11/7-9/14...at least I'm hoping to go then (6 month old baby girl and wife in a master's program keeps me very busy on the weekends)  Rut should be peaking 11/7-16/14 so I hope to get out for at least one of those weekends.

Bean, so sorry to hear about the thefts...what general area is your property?


----------



## mrmeanbean74 (Oct 29, 2014)

it's right out of town on 26.all i've seen so far is couple does and small bucks maybe this weekend things will start happening.


----------



## Pavy (Oct 30, 2014)

Bean, you east or west of town?  I'm right out of town to the east on 26...


----------



## mrmeanbean74 (Oct 30, 2014)

i'm east right at the cell phone tower.my buddy just bought 55 acres right there.pavy how far down 26 are you


----------



## mrmeanbean74 (Nov 2, 2014)

saw a good 6 yesterday morning let him walk and a big doe starting to get some big 8s on cam.starting to scrapes to


----------



## Bone Life (Nov 2, 2014)

*the Rut*

I saw a few small bucks cruising for does but no shooters. The does are not moving very good kinda weird. Seen a lot of sign (scrapes and rubs)wont be long. Cant Wait!!!!!!


----------



## Bone Life (Nov 7, 2014)

Any more rut reports?


----------



## sgtstinky (Nov 7, 2014)

*Poachers*

Anyone having issues with poachers? I ran off some spot lighters the other night and another property down the road is having the same problem.


----------



## Pavy (Nov 7, 2014)

Will be down this weekend and next...will keep an eye out.


----------



## Pavy (Nov 10, 2014)

didn't see or hear anything in my neck of the woods Sat night. Watched a couple of does and a young buck for the last 20 min of light, though.

Got some trail cam picks of a couple great looking bucks...


----------



## Bone Life (Nov 11, 2014)

pics look good I will be up this weekend to hunt


----------



## lungbuster123 (Nov 14, 2014)

I timed my vacation for this coming week starting tomorrow. Believe I hit it about right and the weather looks fantastic. We shall see.


----------



## Pavy (Nov 18, 2014)

Good luck Buster...rut is happening!  busted 3-4 does getting in stand Friday afternoon, but heard a big grunt behind me not 10 min later and 15 min after that, heard a couple knocking their heads together.  Never saw anything, but jumped one on my way out after last light. Hunted the same stand Sat morning but nothing going on then.  Checked trail cams after lunch on Sat and the big 9/10 pointed was at another stand between 10-11 am! Kickimg myself for picking the wrong one!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Nov 18, 2014)

My brother shot a nice 8 point Sunday afternoon and I saw another nice 8 dogging a doe this morning. They seem to be on their feet for sure.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Nov 19, 2014)

Filled one tag this morning. My best deer ever. Super small body but the big boys seem to be on their feet.


----------



## Pavy (Nov 20, 2014)

Congratulations, Buster!!  Great deer!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Nov 24, 2014)

I tagged out over the weekend. The big boys were starting to move good Sat and Sun this week should be prime. Good luck guys I hope yall have an excellent season!


----------



## Pavy (Nov 24, 2014)

Good for you, Buster! any pics?

I'll be hitting it hard Thursday evening to Monday so hope I'll have something to show next week.


----------

